# fishstiks custom rods and rod repair



## billydean

rods built by fishstiks im in pace florida i do repairs and custom rods give me a call my name is dean and my number is 2326958


----------



## salt-life

Nice wraps!


----------



## billydean

thank you very much here are a one more


----------



## DAWGONIT

Pretty work; great detail.


----------



## billydean

Thank you for the compliments


----------



## rufus1138

couldnt help myself, you gotta work this in to your buisness model somehow.


----------



## billydean

Thanks but dont see that happening


----------



## Navarre Pier Rat

How much do you usually charge to wrap a rod?


----------



## billydean

pier rat pm sent to you


----------



## sharkrider

Let me know too. Need a king maybe a cobia,mostly just king. Have a truck topper so it can't be more than i think8'6". Want one that I can flip a cig from pensacola to maybe panama city. Or is that asking too much----lol just a good looking rod that'll sling a cig. Mine was stolen from my truck.

Thanks


----------



## Austin

sharkrider said:


> Let me know too. Need a king maybe a cobia,mostly just king. Have a truck topper so it can't be more than i think8'6". Want one that I can flip a cig from pensacola to maybe panama city. Or is that asking too much----lol just a good looking rod that'll sling a cig. Mine was stolen from my truck.
> 
> Thanks


I'm in the market for one that can do that too! No rod builder has been able to create one that will cast to PC yet.. Have made it to Ft Walton, but fell a bit short of PC


----------



## billydean

sharkrider pm sent


----------



## flounderslayerman

sharkrider said:


> Mine was stolen from my truck.


I know all to well about that. Me and a friend were sleeping in my truck at the Dan Russel pier in PC when somebody jacked our cobe rods out of the back.


----------



## kiefersdad

*looking for rod repair. eyes and tips*

hello I am looking for rod repair. eyes and tips. I live in Milton. e mail [email protected] thank you, mike


billydean said:


> rods built by fishstiks im in pace florida i do repairs and custom rods give me a call my name is dean and my number is 2326958


----------



## Hawkseye

I have another rod I need to get you to swap the guides on when you get the time Dean. Shoot me a PM and let me know when you think you can fit me in. Thanks.


----------



## saltcritter

hey, are you still doing repairs? If so, are you still in pace?


----------



## thereelguy850

rookie rod builder here, got a question about your cross wraps how do you get your thread that thick or is that a type of charting tape?that seems to be the hardest part of any rod that I've ever done and I just can't seem to get it right. any advice or information would be helpful.Thanks


----------



## Bad_Luck_Kyle

Cool looking rods right here! Do you only do king/cobia rods or more? And how much would one cost as well?


----------



## billydean

sorry haven't kept up with this post guys been out of town and very busy thanks for the compliments. I do all kinds fly fresh and saltwater rods pm me or give me a call


----------



## billydean

bad luck kyle pm sent


----------



## billydean

new pics for everyone


----------



## billydean

heres some more


----------



## Hawkseye

Good to see you back Dean. I have a 7 1/2 foot rod I would like to have you re-wrap to match that pretty "Saints" black, gold and white wrap you did on my ling rod that's posted in the first pic on this page. I'll catch up with you in the next day or two to see when you can fit me in.


----------



## billydean

thanks hawkeye yeah just get up with me I wont be a problem thank you


----------

